

Volunteering opportunities - sangguine

I live in Manhattan. I have been thinking if I can teach how to hack to teenagers or children. I am certainly not a great hacker, but I would like to show what I know and learn from young hackers. And plus, I would like to get more involved in the community. Do you know any organization that I can get involved in? Or do you know what the best way to find this kind of opportunity?<p>Thanks.
======
aggieben
I made my own opportunity: I just started tutoring. I made an announcement in
my church's newsletter, and I told people in person. People come, we talk
math, and that's it.

~~~
xlnt
What? Religion helped something? No way!!!11

edit: fine, be that way. i dare you to downvote this to -666. if you don't get
all the way there though i'm gonna sue you.

~~~
marijn
Okay, help me out here, I really wanted to down-vote you but I have no
downward arrows. Yet your negative score suggests that there really is a down-
vote feature. Do only people with lots of karma get to downvote?

~~~
xlnt
you only need about 20 or 25 karma to downvote. i upvoted you to help you on
your way. please ignore my helpfulness and downvote my comment above anyway --
16 people can't be wrong. pretty clearly i'm a troll who should probably be
banned from news.yc.

------
npk
I volunteered for a local team of the US FIRST Robotics Competition
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FIRST_Robotics_Competition>). I felt especially
proud, as my team was all girls.

My suggestion is go for quality rather than quantity, unless policy-level work
excites you.

------
bigtoga
How about starting off by telling us what you've done already (i.e. where
you've already spent hours looking) to find such an oppty and then let us
offer suggestions outside of what you've already done?

------
aitoehigie
There is a huge void that you can fill with your skills here in Africa,that is
if you are interested. I believe you will make more impact and touch lives
than in the US,which i believe is saturated?

~~~
Poleris
You sound like you have experience with this. Do you have more information?

~~~
marijn
Seconded. Africa is a bit of an opaque, far-off place to a lot of us, but the
idea of going over there and sharing some skills definitely appeals to me.

~~~
bk1
A lot of aid money flows into Africa so monitoring and evaluation is a big
problem.

Our charity www.rose-international.org is looking to have a basic web app
developed that will allow local m&e of donor money that is used to pay for
school fees (Tuition is charged for public schools here, and many kids are
orphaned and have no way of paying the school fees).

~~~
Poleris
I also wanted to reach out. I am working for an NGO in Zambia
(<http://www.project-educate.org>) and we have a couple of projects that could
use talented coders. One for example, would be a web application similar to
MIT's OpenCourseWare, except designed for Zambian students.

We also aren't shy about sending people to Zambia to help out. If you're
curious, or want more information, my email is in my profile. I'd love to hear
from you.

------
sutro
CharityFocus is a tech-centric philanthropic organization that I can highly
recommend:

<http://charityfocus.org>

------
omarseyal
taproot should have a new york branch. they're not the most "hacker-focused"
outfit, but i've enjoyed my work with them. (fyi - this is not a teaching
organization, it's more of a mechanism for lending your hacker skills to non-
profits etc.)

(<http://www.taprootfoundation.org/>)

